# Petrus 700 B With Calf Mana



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 7, 2008)

So in these parts, this IS the feed of choice for show Cali's..In with this feed mine also get daily:

1/4 cup crimped oats/barley 50/50 conditioning mix with black oil sunflower seeds

(My conditioning mix is contains 50% crimped oats + 50% crimped barley + 7-10 sunflower seeds per cup. however, you start off feeding 1/4 cup for 4 bunnies then over 7 days work up to 1/4 a cup each.)

1 tablespoon Doc's Rabbit Enhancer

Drizzle it all in with some wheat germ oil... I SAID DRIZZLE...


Here is the ingredients..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 7, 2008)

I am reasonably sure someone is gonna come on and go *Oh no.. thats horrible feed.. I only do this and I only do that, yadda yadda yadda.* but please keep in mind, this isnt for house buns.. it's for Show Cali's


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, what works for you works for you. I feed a somewhat similar conditioning mix to my dwarf hotot Fey who can't have much pellets and no alfalfa at all. But she gets flax seeds in hers too.

I have been curious about the breeder pellets with 18% protein. So you actually don't get poopy butt problems with that? Or excess shedding? I know growing and breeding rabbits need more protein though.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope.. normal poopies like the house buns..

Actually, as far as the fur goes, my buns are notorious for their sleek silky fur and stellar coloring.. never had a *blowout* as we call them..or a "shedding/molt" problem.

The judges always comment on my buns fur, and actually go on and on. I can toot my own horn and say if you mixed mine in with a bunch of others.. I can still pick mine out by sight alone..


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2008)

This is what I use from Wendland's.....made here in TX and only shipped in TX I think...






My rabbits don't have poopy butts w/ it either....


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote:*


> mine also get daily:
> 
> 1/4 cup crimped oats/barley 50/50 conditioning mix with black oil sunflower seeds
> 
> ...


I meant to add that I add crimped oats and barley to my feed - and I have added calf mana in the past too. I always used to get comments on their fur and how nice it was (when I was showing). 

I usually open a 50 pound bag of feed and put it in a tub and then add about 10 cups each of the oats and barley and mix it all together and then feed from that....when I added calf mana I added....not sure how much I added....5-10 cups to the 50 pounds? 

Sometimes I even add regular oatmeal.....and I am known for adding cheerios too....


----------

